# Embarrassed Him Finally!!



## Younglutonmum

Sooooo I haven't had a post in here for a while!

I was in the shop where Mayas dad works the other week (before anyone says I should go to another shop to avoid seeing him, this is the nearest Primark to me & i'm not giving up my £1 bargains for anyone lol) Now I had Maya on my hip & as I queing at the till my ex walked over to start serving people. I got called to a till being manned by a woman but she was next to my ex. This woman then started saying how cute Maya is, how old is she etc etc. Not knowing Stuart is her 'dad' she turned round & said to him ' Stuie, isn't this little girl just gorgeous' He went bright red & I finally got my moment......I smiled sweetly at the lady & said 'oh don't ask him, he won't be interested' she laughed & said 'typical man' & I replied with 'No not that. He's her dad & won't bother with her' He went redder if possible & I took my recipt & walked off smiling cuddling my beautiful girl

Go Kelly!!


----------



## v2007

:rofl::rofl:

Well done :muaha:


V x x x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

YAY! Go you. Lol
xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Haha nice one! Woulda loved to have been a fly on that wall :lol:


----------



## Younglutonmum

It was defo my proudest moment next to giving birth :D


----------



## dreams

hehe yay :D


----------



## princess_bump

go you!!! so glad honey! he's such an arse x


----------



## welshcakes79

Whoop Whoop :happydance: you rock girl X


----------



## nikky0907

:rofl: Finally he got what he deserved! :happydance:


----------



## FEDup1981

lol serves him right! i wonder what got said after u went!


----------



## clairebear

go girl! thats just what he deserved x would have loved to have seen his face x lol


----------



## hypnorm

lol well done!! that will get round the staff like wild fire now!! he wont be feeling so big now.


----------



## littlestar

Wow! 
You Go Girl! :happydance:


----------



## Serene123

I was going to say "just what he deserves" but he deserves alot worse than that!!


----------



## Novbaby08

:happydance::happydance: WooHoo!! YOU GO GIRL!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Linzi

Nicely done :)

xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Hahaha, classic. Would have LOVED to have seen his face. What a wanker!


----------



## oOKayOo

:wohoo: Well done KellY!!
I would of LOVED to see a pic of his face!


----------



## soliloquise

Younglutonmum said:


> Sooooo I haven't had a post in here for a while!
> 
> I was in the shop where Mayas dad works the other week (before anyone says I should go to another shop to avoid seeing him, this is the nearest Primark to me & i'm not giving up my £1 bargains for anyone lol) Now I had Maya on my hip & as I queing at the till my ex walked over to start serving people. I got called to a till being manned by a woman but she was next to my ex. This woman then started saying how cute Maya is, how old is she etc etc. Not knowing Stuart is her 'dad' she turned round & said to him ' Stuie, isn't this little girl just gorgeous' He went bright red & I finally got my moment......I smiled sweetly at the lady & said 'oh don't ask him, he won't be interested' she laughed & said 'typical man' & I replied with 'No not that. He's her dad & won't bother with her' He went redder if possible & I took my recipt & walked off smiling cuddling my beautiful girl
> 
> Go Kelly!!

well done.. almost perfect revenge that was !


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well done you :) xx


----------



## sam's mum

:rofl: Would love to have seen his face! x


----------



## brownhairedmom

Couldn't have planned that one better myself :rofl:

Good JOB!!


----------



## kayjor04

haha, good for you. i'd love to have the chance to do that.


----------



## NeyNey

BullsEye!!!!!!


----------



## leeanne

Good one hon! :muaha:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Lmao.....nice one. 8)


----------



## xarlenex

:L:L

Classic! Go you :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Good on you, hope the whole queue heard too! Maya is gorgeous xXx


----------



## orange-sox

Good for you hun! Stupid bugger never deserved either of you xxx


----------



## nightkd

:rofl: That's awesome!!!

x


----------



## bigbelly2

lmao *in the coca cola voice* IM LOVIN IT

h x


----------



## glamgirl

Well done x he deserves this!!! x


----------



## pinkmummy

Way to go hun serves the stupid git right! Well done! I would have loved to have seen his face! xx


----------



## princess_x0

HAHAHA :rofl:
Go you! Serves the bugger right! xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

lol! fantastic well done you


----------



## wantababybump

Good job!! Im glad he was embarassed, he deserved it!! xx


----------



## Mummy&bump

finally! go u! bet he will be soooo embarrased now when hes at work! ha

xx


----------



## LilMama2be

that's epic =]

you go girl!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Better than winning the lottery kinda moment!

Excellent Work!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kitty1987

Seriously I woke up in such an awful mood this morning but I think reading this has cheered me up fo the day :D


----------



## starbucks101

Completley missed this but i really did LOL when i read it! 

Good on you girl, i could not have done that better myself!


----------

